# Cheap flights



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Hiya all expats

can anyone tell me any cheap flight going from edinburgh to lisbon

any help will be grate

ta


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



kingrulzuk said:


> Hiya all expats
> 
> can anyone tell me any cheap flight going from edinburgh to lisbon
> 
> ...


Try Easyjet. Don't know about prices but they do fly to Lisbon. Service starts May.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Jamesie (Sep 17, 2009)

kingrulzuk said:


> Hiya all expats
> 
> can anyone tell me any cheap flight going from edinburgh to lisbon
> 
> ...


Try cheapflights.co.uk.
Cheap flights from Edinburgh to Lisbon (Portugal)


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks guys for ur help

do anyone know a good lawyer in lisbon who speaks english and can be trusted?

many thanks


----------

